# My 2 did it again, but.......



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

They just dropped the eggs 3 hours ago. How long should I leave them in there with the parents?? Take them out now or wait till they hatch and then siphon them out???? I just put another tank together for them and it is cycling as I type this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

If you have an incubator wait for a day or two. If you don't then wait till they all hatch, burrow and come back out. Are both your breeders in the same tank??? If you have two sets of breeders in the same tank you're gonna wanna get them out as soon as they start to swim free after burrowing for a couple of days. Reason being, two sets won't be able to tell them apart and in many of cases with my 2 sets of breeders they result in eating anything that moves. I've used incubators and syphons. I find it best to wait and let nature take its course. Just wait till they hatch and then they will stay hidden in the rocks. You can see them on the side of your tank kicking an inch below the rocks. Then just wait and in a day or two you'll see your tank flooded with babies swimming around. I find this the best time to take them out.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Just siphoned the babies out and put them in a 10 gallon tank. I really believe it all boils down to water changes. This is the 2nd batch of babies and I changed the water on Thursday night and they were digging the nest by Saturday night and laid the eggs on Sunday. Exact same time frame as the first batch.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol yeah, Mine always dug the colder water in my changes. Be careful on changing water on the fry. I never did cause it's too hard to match the same temp and they are way fragile. If I did have to change the water I simply airated the crap of the water from the parents tank then put that in the fry tank. Same ph and same temp so I had a higher success rate.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol yeah, Mine always dug the colder water in my changes. Be careful on changing water on the fry. I never did cause it's too hard to match the same temp and they are way fragile. If I did have to change the water I simply airated the crap of the water from the parents tank then put that in the fry tank. Same ph and same temp so I had a higher success rate.
> [snapback]1049363[/snapback]​


Thats how I do it. The babies always get "old water" from the parent tank. The parent tank gets new water.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice nice, Working better for you I take it?


----------

